# New Zealand Army's New 7.62mm LMG



## pardus (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive been saying for the last 20 years that we should have at least one 7.62mm MG standard at section/squad level.

Mac_NZ at 1:06min, is that Frank?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2013)

Negative mate.  

We've had the GPMGs in the sections for the last 5-6 years but this is going to replace both in the sections.  Mag-58 will stay for DFSW.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Negative mate.
> 
> We've had the GPMGs in the sections for the last 5-6 years but this is going to replace both in the sections. Mag-58 will stay for DFSW.


 
Ah OK.

Good move.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice.. The stopping power of 7.62 and the compactness of 5.56. incidentally it looks like the lift is not as much as the GPMG on full auto, even on short bursts..

That Officer sounds Irish too.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 5, 2013)

He is mate.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 5, 2013)

Good move to shift the MAG out of the sections... A 7.62 LMG like what ya's are bringing online now is ideal.


----------



## 21C (Feb 5, 2013)

FN Maximi?

Can't see the pootube vid as it's blocked on this PC.


----------



## Tunanut (Feb 5, 2013)

I want one, is it on the "list"?


----------

